# Nvs Wifi Guide



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I grabbed this from the Droid X forums, it should apply to us as well... Credits go to blackadept




blackadept said:


> **disclaimer* This is a WIP, do it at your own risk. There is not much danger here, but I have seen some impressive feats of o-crap-iticity. So do this at your own risk, especially the advanced section coming later. I aint responable yo!*
> 
> Basically: nvs_map.bin is what is used to set you MAC address, part of calibrating, as well as other parameters that I won't get into here (can check out the other posts as I make them if curious). So if your wifi is acting weird, keep having your MAC change, getting calibration errors, etc... check /pds/wifi/ and /system/etc/wifi/ for this bin file. If its not there than this is how you make it:
> 
> ...


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I grabbed this from the Droid X forums, it should apply to us as well... Credits go to blackadept
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/


Actually found the "official" ti wlan porting guide that had this as well. Managed to create and store the file, but it didn't actually help to connect to that blasted WPA2 PSK network I have.

Still getting invalid psk errors (4-way handshake) even though router logs show that it is connected/authenticated.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds to me like your phone is having a permissions issue somewhere. I've had my router say the phone is still connected after it's been shut down before.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Sounds to me like your phone is having a permissions issue somewhere. I've had my router say the phone is still connected after it's been shut down before.


I noticed on the ti omap wlan guide, they use slightly different permissions/groups for certain directories...


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Its certainly worth looking into! you should link us that guide you have


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Its certainly worth looking into! you should link us that guide you have


http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/TI-Android-GingerBread-2.3.4-DevKit-2.1_PortingGuides#Android_WiFi_HAL_Configuration


----------

